

MMO EVE Online gets DDOSed - down for 12 hours and counting. - swiil
http://eve-offline.net/

======
e3pi
That is the most impressive downtime summary I have ever seen.

Opening say the monthly summary for `Serenity', we see a spiky chart, is that
world day/night global user/maintenance, or -I hope not, regular DDOS attacks?

EVE Online must suffer much downtime to build such a nice front-end, and it
must be a great game if the users understand DDOS and accept it.

